# Seabrook Lagoon



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Made a short trip to Seabrook with my brother to do a little fishing before the weekend was over. First cast I landed a 20" flounder but let it go not expecting to really get another keeper but about 30 minutes later I landed this 27", 8lb red. I was kinda suprised cause I never really do that well there. We also caught a bunch of rat reds and a dink trout. All in all it was a good day and we were headed home by 9:30.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

good deal


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

You are going to make me go back and check out my honey hole in Seabrook. That looks like a tourney fish right there.
Nice catch.... BTW, next time give me your flounder. No way Mr. flattie would have went back if I caught it. My favorite fish to eat!
Steve


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

awesome


----------



## genemu (May 23, 2004)

Good job! That is 2 more than I caught this morning wadeing the N shore of Trinity. I didn't get a bump in 3 hours of cranking!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice red


----------



## Texas Pharaoh (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice catch man! ive never done that well fishing the lagoon..good job, you're kinda motivating me to go out there too


----------



## firefisher24 (Apr 23, 2008)

WHERE IS THE SEABROOK LAGOON? IS IT JUST PAST THE DARI QUEEN AND THE OFF SHORE BOAT DEALERS LOT GOING SOUTHBOUND ON 146 TO THE LEFT?

WERE U WADE FISHING, OR IN A KAYAKE?
SOFT PLASTICS, OR LURES?


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, that is the Seabrook lagoon firefisher24.


firefisher24 said:


> WHERE IS THE SEABROOK LAGOON? IS IT JUST PAST THE DARI QUEEN AND THE OFF SHORE BOAT DEALERS LOT GOING SOUTHBOUND ON 146 TO THE LEFT?
> 
> WERE U WADE FISHING, OR IN A KAYAKE?
> SOFT PLASTICS, OR LURES?


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Firefisher24: I was using live shrimp and fishing from shore over one of the drain pipes. Me and my brother grew up fishing all those drains so we go back every once and a while just for fun.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice report


----------



## firefisher24 (Apr 23, 2008)

drain pipes?? the only drain pip that i know of is the one that goes from one lagoon to the other, it runs underneath 2nd street.

i usually fish off of the rock plateforms, i call it "The Point" just off Toddville Rd.

i really only fish there b cause my girlfriend likes it cause its shaded with all of those trees. 

her dad; who's family owned and established the city of Seabrook, said that he grew up catching tournament size reds, trout and flounder there!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Firefisher, there are pipes on the corner of 10th near the stop sign as well ... when the tide starts ripping out, it's not a bad place to stick a few flounder.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Great info. Where is the best place to park to fish that area. I believe there are houses on one side of the drain pipes. Is there parking under where 146 is elevated?

Thanks,

fangard


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

fangard said:


> Is there parking under where 146 is elevated?


Indeed sir ... !


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice Fish.... Now be my friend and every Flounder / RedfISH you decide you do not want share it with me, your new friend. they say sharing is caring..lol


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Aww Man! There is allot of food on a 20" flounder! 

BTW....Nice underwear! I normally keep my pants on for my photo opts, but hey, to each his own.....LOL!!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Palmetto said:


> BTW....Nice underwear! I normally keep my pants on for my photo opts, but hey, to each his own.....LOL!!


Holy ssit...THAT's FUNNY right there!!


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

really you i was wading out there sat and sunday, and i seen the red you had on the stringer, the other guy that was with me is the one who caught the flounder next to the grass, 
we were tearing the sand trout up in the deeper holes.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Palmetto said:


> BTW....Nice underwear! I normally keep my pants on for my photo opts, but hey, to each his own.....LOL!!


LOL..........you would notice that........


----------

